# SunSun vs Marineland (Eheim2215 won)



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I would go with an Ehiem pro
The sunsun is a better deal over marineland. I've never liked the marineland canister filters, Sunsun is cheaper and IMO better than marineland


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

York1 said:


> I would go with an Ehiem pro
> The sunsun is a better deal over marineland. I've never liked the marineland canister filters, Sunsun is cheaper and IMO better than marineland


I would like that, but out of the price range.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the Eheim G90 and I love it. You can get it on Amazon in the special bargain section for around $150.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dropline said:


> I would like that, but out of the price range.


Understandable 
I would go with sunsun then. My last marineland lasted a whopping 3 months before I started having problems.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Have 3 SunSun 304bs (1+ year, 6 months, and 2weeks) and 1 SunSun 404b (9 months now) on 4 separate tanks. Never had a problem on any of em and they're pretty quiet too


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> Have 3 SunSun 304bs (1+ year, 6 months, and 2weeks) and 1 SunSun 404b (9 months now) on 4 separate tanks. Never had a problem on any of em and they're pretty quiet too


How do you like the 404 over the 304 so far?


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

What about Eheim Classic?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I would go with the SunSun 304 or 404, take your pick. The two should be pretty much the same, the 404 is just the newer model with added features that customers wanted (handle, smaller priming button, just a upgraded top/head unit). I personally bought the 304B's over the 404 because I know they have been tried and true, but since then I haven't heard of any problems with the 404 so I would say it's a safe bet, so might as well get the 404. I was worried the handle on the 404 would break when carrying the full canister, but haven't heard any problems.

I have heard many people say that the Marineland c360 has faulty seals that leak, but can be fixed with the newer clear gasket (something to do with the original gasket being a little too small).

Eheim's are great, long lasting but are pricey. For a newcomer or someone on a budget, SunSun's are a more wallet-friendly filter and they hold up real well. From research on Eheim models, not all of them are reliable, so research the models you are considering before deciding.
Fluvals are good too, but again, pricey. I would take Eheim over Fluval personally.

If you rig up something on the SunSun for no bypass I would be interested in seeing that. But I think it already has no bypass, the bottom of the canister housing has pieces of plastic that keep the bottom tray off the actual bottom/floor and I believe the water travels down the circle part where the UV light goes down into. If stacked properly (no gaps) it should have relatively no bypass (although media, orientation and clogging can create bypass to a degree)


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> If you rig up something on the SunSun for no bypass I would be interested in seeing that. But I think it already has no bypass, the bottom of the canister housing has pieces of plastic that keep the bottom tray off the actual bottom/floor and I believe the water travels down the circle part where the UV light goes down into. If stacked properly (no gaps) it should have relatively no bypass (although media, orientation and clogging can create bypass to a degree)


I read on a post (Maybe it was a youtube vid) that the 4 stage Sunsun with only 3 trays the bottom tray fits snug. That pretty much does the same thing forcing it all into the bottom tray.

With the 5 stage they said there was a small gap. Easy fix could be as simple a piece of rubber around the inside of the filter where the bottom of the tray sits to fill the gap and force all the water into the tray with no "bypass" around the 1st tray to get it started instead of some water flowing around the entire stack of trays on the sides. 

I would think some water will always get around the trays, on these type. That is why I thought the Eheim Classic was cool, no way too go around media.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Leaning towards the SunSun HW-404B. That Eheim Classic really has me thinking now and marineland is off the table. 

If I get the SunSun is there a good source for bulk foam to cut? I see they have the blue filters but I would need like 3 or 4 to fill the tray.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

For longetivity, the original Eheims can't be beat. There are still "Made in West Germany" Eheims floating around. No kidding.

SunSun v Marineland, no contest, SunSun wins.

300 v 400? Probably doesn't matter. 300's will likely be cheaper.

A v B? Meh, I've heard too many complaints about the UV to bother. I'd go with A if I could find one. Besides, you're concerned about excellent filtration, so why take up space with a UV? And, again, cheaper.

You can fill the trays with whatever you'd like. I've always used poly-fil in both my SunSun and some HOB's. Pack it in tight or leave it looser, layering different trays from coarse to fine. Just an option, no reason to get stuck on one particular type of media.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

kevmo911 said:


> For longetivity, the original Eheims can't be beat. There are still "Made in West Germany" Eheims floating around. No kidding.


So new ones are no good but old ones are? 
Sad when even German products go downhill.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, I see what you mean about the bypass around the sides of the baskets. I don't think that amount of bypass hinders performance much at all though. And if you did create a seal around the baskets, there might be no bypass, but it might prove tricky to create a seal, yet still have it easy to remove and insert the baskets upon cleaning. Probably not worth the trouble. That little bypass is not a deal breaker for me though. With my high bioloads the filter still proves to be efficient (enough flow through media, even with some possible bypass).


----------



## dbest671 (Oct 18, 2015)

If you want an upgraded sunsun, you can also look at aquatop. I've had an aquatop 500 for more than two years without issues.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

dbest671 said:


> If you want an upgraded sunsun, you can also look at aquatop. I've had an aquatop 500 for more than two years without issues.


What is the difference? I thought they all come from the same manufacture?


----------



## dbest671 (Oct 18, 2015)

I honestly don't know the "difference" per say. If anything maybe quality. Kind of like chevy vs buick vs Cadillac (Sunsun vs Aquatop vs Marineland). I'm going to find out, because I'm going to buying a SunSun to add to my aquatop when I switch tanks. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/149353-sunsun-vs-aquatop-2.html


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

dbest671 said:


> I honestly don't know the "difference" per say. If anything maybe quality. Kind of like chevy vs buick vs Cadillac (Sunsun vs Aquatop vs Marineland). I'm going to find out, because I'm going to buying a SunSun to add to my aquatop when I switch tanks.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/149353-sunsun-vs-aquatop-2.html


Let us know on the forums if you find any differences, or if they are identical. Either way its nice to hear from people that have both.


----------



## pauly (Oct 20, 2015)

i totaly agree with dbest671 on this one...i have 2 aquatops and love them both.great price,great canister filters,loads of media capacity,and easy set up.look on e-bay you can find some great deals on them.some come with media included.hope this helps


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

pauly said:


> i totaly agree with dbest671 on this one...i have 2 aquatops and love them both.great price,great canister filters,loads of media capacity,and easy set up.look on e-bay you can find some great deals on them.some come with media included.hope this helps


I just do not see how they are charging twice as much as a Sunsun. I have media already and to be honest the plants should be doing most of that anyways so the included media is not worth double the cost to me, could use that extra money to get better media.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I have a SunSun and a bunch of Eheims. I've also got three Cobalt E X T canisters, which retail for about $100. Don't know if that's in your range, but the Cobalts are more versatile and easier to clean. If I could have nothing but the Cobalts, I think I would. 

I'd take an Eheim Classic over a SunSun any day, but my SunSun works fine, and has for years, so it's not a bad choice. I've never tried a Marineland.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

MChambers said:


> I have a SunSun and a bunch of Eheims. I've also got three Cobalt E X T canisters, which retail for about $100. Don't know if that's in your range, but the Cobalts are more versatile and easier to clean. If I could have nothing but the Cobalts, I think I would.
> 
> I'd take an Eheim Classic over a SunSun any day, but my SunSun works fine, and has for years, so it's not a bad choice. I've never tried a Marineland.


Looked good at first, read some reviews on it and the Cons made me not look at the pros. Also the pump it uses (From reviews on filter AND pump on its own) seems to be pretty low powered.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have 3 aquatop filters and a sunsun filter and to me they are indistinguishable. All work great though with the oldest going on 5 years. The UV light hasn't even burned out (usefulness has run out though as the lamps become solarized and the rays dont pass through)


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Reviews*



Dropline said:


> Looked good at first, read some reviews on it and the Cons made me not look at the pros. Also the pump it uses (From reviews on filter AND pump on its own) seems to be pretty low powered.


The pumps work well for me, although if you wanted more power, any pump would do. I've used an old Maxi-Jet in place of the Cobalt pump, for reasons having nothing to do with the Cobalt pump.

I've got three friends that also use the Cobalt filter, and all are happy with it. 

I haven't read the reviews in a while, but my experience has been great, over about two years. And I've still got lots of Eheims and one SunSun, so I know about the relative merits of the filters.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't comment on the SunSun yet, I just ordered one to replace the Marineland C220 filter I have on my 40b. I've had that filter a year, when I first got it it was sucking in air on the intake side of the filter. Marineland replaced the head of the unit, turns out that it was the retaining collar for the priming button, the collar developed micro-fractures allowing the intake side to take on air. A year later (just a couple of weeks ago) after filter maintenance, the primer button got stuck when I was priming the unit, and now it is once again sucking air into the canister. I haven't taken it apart yet, but I assume that since it's doing the exact same thing the original head was doing that once again the retaining collar for the prime button has developed stress fractures. 

After all of this I ordered a SunSun to replace the Marineland, I have a fix in mind for the Marineland filter, but with it being just a year old I shouldn't have to make this repair.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I kinda just skimmed this thread but thought I would give my experience. I bought a sunsun from all the rave reviews on this site. I got the one with 525GPH I think it was a 304-b? Honestly the spraybar and intake hose were so poor quality I broke them just trying to put the pieces together. I heard they were cheap and was planning on building one anyhow, but I still broke them when I knew they were delicate.



> Looked good at first, read some reviews on it and the Cons made me not look at the pros. Also the pump it uses (From reviews on filter AND pump on its own) seems to be pretty low powered.


 525GPH... i yeah right marginally better then my old rena filstar I. It holds a lot of media but the thing ended up burning out in less then 9 months. It would just overheat and turn off. I took it apart took off skimmer and it would run for maybe a minute then kick off. I was bummed I just threw it away. I also had many problems with the filter sucking in air because the main seal wasn't sealing properly, had to remove all seals and re apply lubricant. all and all I'm back using my rena filstar 1 till i can get a larger filter and its getting close to 10 years old and still chugging a long. 

I am going to get a eheim 2217, its not that expensive, comes with all the media which the sunsun did not right now sunsun is ~75 plus media and 2217 is 150 with media, not a huge price difference. and the 304-b was huge larger then my trash can lol.

Even thought people here swear by those Sunsuns, i would never buy one again, maybe I just got a lemon but I was never impressed with price/flow/nor quality.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

latchdan said:


> I kinda just skimmed this thread but thought I would give my experience. I bought a sunsun from all the rave reviews on this site. I got the one with 525GPH I think it was a 304-b? Honestly the spraybar and intake hose were so poor quality I broke them just trying to put the pieces together. I heard they were cheap and was planning on building one anyhow, but I still broke them when I knew they were delicate.
> 
> 525GPH... i yeah right marginally better then my old rena filstar I. It holds a lot of media but the thing ended up burning out in less then 9 months. It would just overheat and turn off. I took it apart took off skimmer and it would run for maybe a minute then kick off. I was bummed I just threw it away. I also had many problems with the filter sucking in air because the main seal wasn't sealing properly, had to remove all seals and re apply lubricant. all and all I'm back using my rena filstar 1 till i can get a larger filter and its getting close to 10 years old and still chugging a long.
> 
> ...


The Eheim classic is actually leading over the Sunsun. I worry about both being reviews seems to look like quality issues on both ends. So comes down with who to risk being better at QC and Warranty if needed China or Germany.


----------



## kevin007 (Aug 15, 2007)

The 2217 is bullet proof and amazing.

HIGHLY recommended. Mine has been running for over 10 years and still going strong.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

kevin007 said:


> The 2217 is bullet proof and amazing.
> 
> HIGHLY recommended. Mine has been running for over 10 years and still going strong.


That's what keeps me going back to that one. I read a few other people that have had them running for like 30 years. I just hope if I get that one it does not have the quality issues some have seen. If it does I am sure I can work it out with Eheim to get parts easier than Sunsun, I would think.

Bump:


kevin007 said:


> The 2217 is bullet proof and amazing.
> 
> HIGHLY recommended. Mine has been running for over 10 years and still going strong.


That's what keeps me going back to that one. I read a few other people that have had them running for like 30 years. I just hope if I get that one it does not have the quality issues some have seen. If it does I am sure I can work it out with Eheim to get parts easier than Sunsun, I would think.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Decided on the Eheim 2215-37.  Thanks everyone for your input on this.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Eheim 2215-371 is on the way, will be here tomorrow.  
Also I may replace the impeller with a 2217 one and brass rod, but going to check flow first and see if I need it right away or wait.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

sun-sun
built in uv!!! **drops mic***


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

bsherwood said:


> sun-sun
> built in uv!!! **drops mic***


That was one of the only things keeping SunSun on the list, but the people running Eheim's for 30+ years is what won the contest for me. I can always add a DIY inline UVC later and have PLENTY of room down there, so I can go BIG if I really need UV later.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

2215 is here. I have to do a few things to get ready for Halloween tomorrow but will be setting it up tonight. 

After I leak test it in theory I should be able to put my 500mls of Matrix & 2xBiomax-70s at the lowest level of bio after sponges and stuff then dump the substrate-pro (Rinsed of course) over top and run it as cycled being that stuff is cycled from my current filters right? 

Or should I just put the Matrix in there and let the little Finnex filter also run for a few days and give the new media more time? 

Never replaced 2 filters and added this much media at one time before. So sorry for the questions.


----------

